# How to install Windows 7 onto a server?



## OrbitzXT (Jan 26, 2011)

We have a server in our office that currently has Windows Server 2003 on it. They used to actually use it and it became infested with spyware and such. They don't have the disk for it so I figured I would just install Windows 7 onto it since that's what I have. When it goes into the Windows 7 installation, the hard drive is not in the list. I imagine this might have something to do with there being 2 hard drives in a Raid configuration, though in my home PC I have raid as well and the hard drive still shows up, so I don't know.

From what I gather, the raid controller is Intel 82801GR, but I don't see a Windows 7 driver for that. Any thoughts on what I have to do to install Windows 7 on this server? It's an HP, but I think it might have been custom built because there is no model number on the case.


----------



## trickson (Jan 26, 2011)

I think you may have to press F6 at boot up and redo the raid array then back to bios and boot from CD . I am not sure but that is what I have to do some times .


----------



## Red_Machine (Jan 26, 2011)

This might be what you need:

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=12528&keyword="82801GR"&lang=eng

When it comes up with the hard drive selection screen, click "Load Driver" and have these on a floppy disk or a USB stick.  It'll scan the drive and probably give you a list of what drivers are on it, select the appropriate on and click OK.  Then the drives should come up.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

You can try this driver: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...apid+Storage+Technology+(Intel®+RST)&lang=eng

Chances are Win7 just doesn't have the drivers built in to support the RAID controller.  Worst case you can go in the BIOS and disable RAID and set it to IDE mode, Win7 should see that without a driver.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 26, 2011)

Red_Machine said:


> This might be what you need:
> 
> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=12528&keyword="82801GR"&lang=eng
> 
> When it comes up with the hard drive selection screen, click "Load Driver" and have these on a floppy disk or a USB stick.  It'll scan the drive and probably give you a list of what drivers are on it, select the appropriate on and click OK.  Then the drives should come up.



It found the driver and installed it, but none of the drives appeared still.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 26, 2011)

It turns out its a HP ProLiant ML310 G5, if that helps at all. It wasn't on the case but I found that info in the bios.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Jan 26, 2011)

I got the drive to show up now, I went to the HP website and found a driver that worked. Now I have a new problem though. It says "Setup was unable to create a new partition or locate an existing system partition. See the Setup log file for more information."

I've never seen that before, nor do I know where the log file it mentions is. Any thoughts?


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Jan 27, 2011)

w2k3 is a classy OS.  Don't just "lose" it if your company genuinely owns a license for it.  Reinstall. Download ISOs if necessary.  w2k3 is fast and low bloat.

One problem with windows server editions is that you cant install free AV... nobody does is EXCEPT  www.comodo.com which, by the way, is excellent.

If you really dont want w2k3 anymore, consider selling those licenses. You will get good money for them.


----------



## xBruce88x (Jan 27, 2011)

yea just get an iso (not illegal since you/they own a license to use the OS) and do a repair. How bad is the virus infection? have you tried things like malewarebytes and such to clean it out? There are also apps out there that will "grab" the key in windows if they've lost their key

make sure it has the latest service pack when you get it all working again.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jan 27, 2011)

xBruce88x said:


> yea just get an iso (not illegal since you/they own a license to use the OS) and do a repair. How bad is the virus infection? have you tried things like malewarebytes and such to clean it out? There are also apps out there that will "grab" the key in windows if they've lost their key
> 
> make sure it has the latest service pack when you get it all working again.



yup i third this, if they still want to use it as a server win 7 aint gonna cut it anyways.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2011)

Put a server OS back on it, throwing Win 7 on there is making that server hardware irrelevant. 
Server 2003, 2008, embed ahci/raid drivers using NLite, or get a HP start smart boot disc for your model server.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2011)

just fyi windows 7 does not support over 2 cpu's just in case you have a big server. reinstall windows server 03


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 28, 2011)

cdawall said:


> just fyi windows 7 does not support over 2 cpu's just in case you have a big server. reinstall windows server 03



Only, certain versions do...

Below is a quote from MS at Windows 7 system requirements:

PCs with multiple processors (CPUs):
Commercial servers, workstations, and other high-end PCs may have more than one physical processor. Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate allow for two physical processors, providing the best performance on these computers. Windows 7 Starter, Home Basic, and Home Premium will recognize only one physical processor.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 28, 2011)

95Viper said:


> Only, certain versions don't...
> 
> Below is a quote from MS at Windows 7 system requirements:
> 
> ...





cdawall said:


> just fyi *windows 7 does not support over 2 cpu's* just in case you have a big server. reinstall windows server 03



Thats what cdawall said.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thats what cdawall said.



he clarified exactly what i said lol its cool though.

Server 08 RC2 works with 2+ as well but just as an FYI the rig in my sys specs is going to server03, server08 is a PITA


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 28, 2011)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thats what cdawall said.



I know what he said.
But, it is not Windows 7(in general).
I clarified it. Read the posts.

Edit:
Sorry, if I did not make it clear.  The point was that only Windows 7 Professional, Enterprise, and Ultimate do and the others only support one cpu.
So, if he was using Windows 7 Home or less it would not work with two.
Sorry, got a bug and in a fog, so posts are not up to snuff sometimes.


----------



## freaksavior (Jan 28, 2011)

I can you get a legal disc of 2003 if you need it. pm me


----------



## cdawall (Jan 28, 2011)

95Viper said:


> I know what he said.
> But, it is not Windows 7(in general).
> I clarified it. Read the posts.



it is windows 7 in general no version of windows 7 supports more than 2 physical cpu's doesn't matter that some only support 1 physical cpu i said _over _2 cpu's


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 28, 2011)

cdawall said:


> it is windows 7 in general no version of windows 7 supports more than 2 physical cpu's doesn't matter that some only support 1 physical cpu i said _over _2 cpu's



Oops, I see were the typing F-up was, I meant to type do, not don't... apologies.

Going to have to proof read before posting, until I get my mind back from whatever has got me in this foggy state.


----------



## Mike0409 (Jan 28, 2011)

Do not install Windows 7 as a server OS.  Depending on the number of client's connecting to the box your going to be limited to 10, or less concurrent connections limiting the actually functionality of the server.

+1 to recovering server or finding an ISO image to reinstall with the correct key provided. Depending on how the server is setup you might find it easier to recover, than to rebuild.


----------



## newtekie1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Depending on how many clients you have, Win7 can be a limitation.  However, as long as you have less than 10 people connecting to the server at the same time, I'd take Win7 over Server2003 any day.  Of course I'd take Server2008R2 over both...


----------

